# Dog hair proof jacket (for humans)



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Ugh! I just used two full strips of lint rollers on my jacket and it still is completely covered in papillon hair. I have a white jacket but it gets grungy looking. I'd like a black jacket that didn't seem like a papillon hair magnet. 

It's times like these that make me seriously consider hairless dogs (ok not really but...)

Is it that bad with your dogs? What kinds of jackets do you recommend?


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Haha, I saw the thread title and thought you found some new miracle coat! Being the owner of GSD's, aka German Shedders, I got excited there for a hot second. I quickly clicked to read....
Now I feel let down.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Haha sorry for the letdown!

Man it would be nice to come into work not looking like the crazy cat lady covered head to toe in white hair.... And some websites have the gall to say papillons don't shed. They LIE! lol


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Crystal rarely sheds! Or maybe I just don't notice it because Casper seems to lose half his hair every week, haha.

The best thing I've found for picking up hair is actually a slicker brush, one of the cheap ones like this. It wouldn't be good on delicate fabric, but I can run it over my coat or the couch and it grabs everything.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

How often do you brush Crystal? I'll admit that I dont' brush mine like... ever and I probably should. They dont' mat but maybe it'd get rid of some of the hair everywhere.

My dogs shed really pretty badly constantly- couches, bedspread, clothes. I honestly am surprised they still have hair left.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Ha, just like most think Great Danes don't shed because their hair is so short and not thick.
If that's the case why oh why do I have a gazzilion little white hairs woven into all my clothes???? Oh, and all those white hairs are highlighted by the longer black and brown GSD hairs. 
I've pretty much made my peace with the dog hair and have accepted it as much a part of my being as my own skin. However, when I read things like "Dog hair proof jacket (for humans)" I still can't help ask "Can it be, is it true, dare I hope...???" lol


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> How often do you brush Crystal? I'll admit that I dont' brush mine like... ever and I probably should. They dont' mat but maybe it'd get rid of some of the hair everywhere.


I only brush her about once a week. She doesn't mat, either. I do find her longer white hairs around sometimes, but they just pale in comparison to the amount of fur Casper sheds!


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

I've given up worrying about the dog hair on my clothes, having 3 big massive shedding dogs, it's just never-ending. If I do manage to get into the car fairly hair free, I guarantee I'll get hair all over me from just being in the car. The worst is when you're supposed to bake something for an event. No matter how hard I try to rid the kitchen of hair, I'm always paranoid a hair will make it into the mix. Unfortunately, it occasionally does, it's so embarrassing.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Crantastic said:


> I only brush her about once a week. She doesn't mat, either. I do find her longer white hairs around sometimes, but they just pale in comparison to the amount of fur Casper sheds!


Don't remind me! Nextdog will be double coated and I am anticipating I've just had enough years between now and having all the shelties that I forgot how much hair you can really get.... At least the paps don't blow undercoat.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

There's cat hair on all of my clothing, no matter how much I use a lint roller. Somehow there's still cat fur on it.I I never knew so much hair could come from a cat. She's only 11 pounds.

I don't brush Jazzy as much I should either. I should though....


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

In the winter, I live in leggings (black) and fleece tops (usually darker colored). I am covered in dog hair constantly... if you find a solution let me know haha!


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

There are three important keys to avoid looking like the crazy dog lady: fabric selection, fabric selection, and fabric selection.  

I have two Samoyeds, at one time had four, plus a cat and I almost never use a lint brush. Yes there is the occasional hair but not enough that people notice at first glance. The jackets I wear have a smooth (not brushed) nylon surface, microfiber, or denim. I have one hoodie that is like sweatshirt material but the same color as my dogs. Certain materials fall into the never never just don't do it category. Polar fleece is the worst. 

One thing that can help is to spray the garment down with Static Guard.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

samshine said:


> One thing that can help is to spray the garment down with Static Guard.


So trying some of that.

This jacket is fleece like material- a Columbia jacket. I adore my Patagonia R4 though. It is the warmest jacket in existence but it collects white hair.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

There's a reason I have a leather couch and mostly wear my leather jacket  Hair barely sticks and is brushed off with just a wipe of a cloth.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a snowboarding underarmour jacket that I love. Super warm and doesn't attract ANY dog hair!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Pretty much anything designed to keep the wind out will also keep dog hair off in my experience.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

I have two wool peacoats (sp?) that my boyfriend says "not even a homeless person would wear" because there is so much animal hair on it. I have a heavy winter coat that is made from water/resistant type material and not a hair sticks to it, though. I called them "Michelin man" coats growing up, but it's my go-to now.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

I've had good luck with a Columbia puffy jacket with a taffeta shell and also with a Mountain Hardwear softshell jacket. The Columbia puffy is warmer but makes 'swishy' noises when I move around, so it's less great for indoor wear. The MH softshell occasionally picks up a hair or two but they brush or fall right off - they don't stick or get woven in.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I just got a puffy jacket and it seems the hair doesn't stick to it as much. I have a short wool jacket that I have to lint-roller every time I go out. Buffy not only sheds quite a bit, but her brindle hairs are red, black and tan all on one piece, and she also has some random white spots and tan undercoat fur, so her fur pretty much shows up on everything.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I had hoped when I read the title that someone had found the solution! I'm in love with my fleece jackets, and Maisy is blank AND white, so there isn't any colors that don't make me look like I was sleeping in the dog bed and rolling around on the floor.
My requirements for a jacket
-Casual indoor wear
-No swooshy sound
-Warm
-Doesn't collect dog hair

Anyone know of anything? Does that Mountain one fit the criteria?


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

my cats gravitate to my black clothes. there can be a blue coat, a red coat, and black coat, and they will only sleep on the black one, of course.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

haven't read everything but Softshell is a great material


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I too thought you found a miracle. I wear have to wear business attire to work. I have alint roller in the car and on my desk at work. I put Royce in his kennel and the get dressed, I roll my pants up so they don't touch the floor and any floating air will only hit the inside. When I get to work I flip my pants back down go inside and lint roll the stow always. Very embarrassing had a supervisor to be standing ther in the middle of the room lint rolling myself but I have not found a miracle yet. 

I do love jean day though and clothing that the color hides the fur lol.


----------



## DaisyDC (Feb 24, 2013)

Salina said:


> haven't read everything but Softshell is a great material


Yes, it is. I have a Patagonia softshell that I use as a riding jacket, and despite shedding horse, shedding dog, clipping the horse, etc., it still looks perfectly clean. An Adze, I think? I've also had good luck with the more nylon surfaced down jackets/vests, too, as the hair seems to slide right off them, both canine and equine. I've got a Patagonia down sweater that's great for that, as well as a bulkier but much less expensive LLBean down jacket and vest that I love. 

Anything sweater, fleece, or wool is a NIGHTMARE with hair.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I wear a lot of dark clothing despite owning three mostly white fluffy cats. Leather and slick pleather are pretty resistant,and what I prefer in jackets.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a bullet proof vest.. but no hair proof jacket...


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Well bullet resistant... No such thing as bullet proof.

Kevlar with trauma plate.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't notice dog hair except on the sheets at the foot of our bed where Ham sleeps at night. I am, however, covered in cat hair at all times. I find a rubber pet brush does a decent job of removing it without having to go through tons of stickies.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I like my North Face jacket  It's waterproof and you can attach fleece or this parka thing on the inside for extra warmth. It's very lightweight but super warm and dog hair does not stick to it. It's not particularly stylish, but I love it.


----------

